

US Postal Service is Not broke, produced a $700 million operational profit - ww520
http://www.creators.com/opinion/jim-hightower/the-truth-about-the-u-s-postal-service.html

======
waqf
The USPS is funded by its federally granted right to deliver dead-tree spam to
my home against my express wishes. Which then has to be removed by the city at
taxpayers' expense.

Forgive me if I have limited enthusiasm for this "unmatched bargain".

